# My agility dog



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You must be so excited.... Flip sounds amazing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's very cool! don't let the "big time" obedience people here hear that, they strongly believe you can only do ONE thing if you want to do it well. (which, of course, I disagree with )


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - that sounds so great!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! I am SOOOO excited for you! Really looking forward to hearing Flip's agility adventures


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

How exciting for you! 

Just curious, did the instructor say what makes Flip stand out as an agility dog? My reason for asking, is I am starting my search for my next golden which I plan to be my next agility dog. I see Flip is a Sunfire golden, and I have seen their name come up a few times in various situations. So I just wondered what qualities she saw to think that is what Flip should be. Trying to start my list of places to look for my next dog. :

Be sure to let us know how Flip progresses.


----------

